# Will's Starcraft V Hull Bass-Jon Project



## skyline223 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello to all!!

I recently purchased this 12' 1986 Starcraft v hull jon boat for $200. I plan to clean her up cosmetically and make modifications along the way to suit her best for bass fishing here in West Tennessee. I have done a few restorations of some 1950's Chevrolets and am also restoring a 1957 Glasspar del Mar 16' cabin cruiser.

For the Starcraft, I plan to move this project along as quickly as possible. Being a big fan of vintage cars and boats, I am going to aim for a vintage look on the rebuild. That being said, I will not sacrifice any practicality because this boat should be a functional fishing boat first and foremost.

The first decision I need to make is what I am going to do about the hull cosmetically. The aluminum is in generally good shape but is pretty dented and has some deep scratches in a few select areas. I am debating on whether or not to attempt to polish the aluminum, or simply paint the entire boat. The obvious advantage to painting would be being able to sand out the scratches and fill some of the dents with body filler.

As of now my current plan is to leave the lower section of the hull bare and paint an accent stripe along the gunwale. Color TBD. I also will most likely treat the interior to a fresh coat of paint.

A casting deck may be in it's future, but for now I will leave that up for down the road. Powerplant for the time being will be a 40 lb trolling motor on the transom.

Here she is as of today. Happy to be on board here!


----------



## skyline223 (Jul 27, 2014)

Already moving this ole gal along...

Just bought a new Minn Kota Endura Max 45 as well as a pretty sweet little MK battery box with two 12v outlets and a battery charge gauge.

This brings up the topic of electronics. We do lots of night fishing around here so I'll be fitting her up with bow/stern lights as well as forward flood lights and perhaps some others as I go along. I'll also be installing a fish finder as well. Those items will probably come along after the majority of the work is done thought.

Here's a shot of the new motor




I'm going to hit it early tomorrow and see how much work I can get done. Stay tuned...


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 28, 2014)

I would be careful running lights at night when your main power is running on the same battery.That being said led lights wont put a dent on your battery draw.


----------



## skyline223 (Jul 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361232#p361232 said:


> Timtactical » 27 Jul 2014, 23:26[/url]"]I would be careful running lights at night when your main power is running on the same battery.That being said led lights wont put a dent on your battery draw.



Yes sir, one of the main reasons that lights and electronics would be a bit down the road is the need to add a second battery. I definitely want my rear trolling battery to be for the motor only.


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 28, 2014)

With an old manual start outboard motor, I can run my battery dead. Fire up the motor and be home before dinner. What are the stats on your battery? Look for the amp hours, so if you figure your 45 will pull 45 amps you might get 2 hours on a single charge from a 100 amp hour battery.


----------



## jethro (Jul 28, 2014)

On my canoe and jon boat I use the portable LED bow and stern light sets that clamp on and use 4AA batteries and the batteries last for like years at a time. I am not kidding, I have owned and used those lights for three years and on the same original batteries. I have an older version of these, but they are similar: https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Boat-Lighting/Navigation-Cabin-Lights|/pc/104794380/c/104704380/sc/104462280/Attwood-Portable-Camo-Bow-and-Stern-Combo/1390542.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fnavigation-cabin-lights%2F_%2FN-1100632%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104462280%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104794380%253Bcat104704380&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104794380%3Bcat104704380%3Bcat104462280


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 28, 2014)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=32289&start=135

Check out what Dr. Nip did with led lights in his hull. I plan on doing the same to keep the amp load down.

https://www.oznium.com/led-bolt


----------



## skyline223 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for all of the advice guys. The LEDs are a must when it comes to lighting. Those LED bolts are sweet. May have to try those out.

I made quite a bit of progress on the boat today. Hit it early this morning and got the aluminum all cleaned up and ready for paint. First was zinc chromate primer, and then followed up with BASF urethane topcoat in GM Ocean Green. This is the same color as my '56 Chevy pickup, so it should look really sweet in tow!

She's a fishing boat.. so I didn't sweat the scratches and dents too much. Just wanted to get her in some color. I'm waiting on the TWRA to assign me my registration number. And I'm also going to get some retro Starcraft emblems for the rear.




Next up was to put together my new trailer that I bought at Northern Tool. I consider myself mechanically inclined and it took a solid three hours. But it was worth it, I am really happy with it!




Then it was time to take her out to the lake for her first voyage (under my ownership). She did great! The little Minn Kota scooted her right along and I really enjoyed the boat all together. As far as the fishing went.. it was a slow afternoon, but I had the most fun in my new boat!




So next up will be building my casting deck, installing fighting seats, and starting on electronics. But for now she is lake ready!


----------



## skyline223 (Jul 31, 2014)

It was a good day of progress for the project!

I built the front casting deck and installed the forward fighting chair. I really enjoy this kind of work.. lots of fun! Next free day that I have I will build the rear deck.




For any curious minds.. here she is in tow behind her matching tow truck! (And there's my Glasspar project back behind)




I took her out on the lake this afternoon and really enjoyed the open space of the casting deck. With that.. here's the first bass caught on the boat!




More exciting news.. tonight I scored a 1961 Mercury "Merc 100" 9.8 hp outboard. It will be a restoration project but will be fantastic power for this little boat, and add to the retro looks as well! Pics coming soon!...


----------



## typed by ben (Aug 1, 2014)

man youre gonna look like a regular mark trail headed to the ramp!


----------



## skyline223 (Aug 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361831#p361831 said:


> typed by ben » 01 Aug 2014, 06:08[/url]"]man youre gonna look like a regular mark trail headed to the ramp!



LOL! That is fine by me!

Here is a shot of my newly aquired Merc 100 9.8. She ain't pretty right now, but we can fix that. She also isn't running right now either... but I bet we can fix that, too.


----------



## skyline223 (Aug 1, 2014)

My new Starcraft decals came in the mail today! I am super happy with how they look, but after gazing at it for a bit it struck me that the boat needed a white accent to compliment the white decal. So a quick mask-n-spray and we have a white accent stripe on both sides! I really think that it brings the paint job together!


----------



## Action (Aug 1, 2014)

Way Cool! =D> =D>


----------



## fishwv (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice setup Skyline, the little 56 Chevy is a doll baby too! I like it


----------



## skyline223 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks so much, guys!!


----------



## skyline223 (Aug 4, 2014)

Got some time to work on the boat today...

Got the rear deck built with two hatches in the corners for gas tanks and gear, and also installed the seat on a quick detach. I'm running Old Glory during the day and have my stern light clipped in below the seat waiting for the night.




Then it was time to start the final phase of the project and that is electronics. First I installed my new Humminbird 195c. I have one of these units on my fishing kayak and have loved it, should be great on this boat as well!




You'll notice I've started to install my four gang switch panel and horn footswitch...

Next up was to start on the lighting. I got my bow and stern light wired in!




As recommended I am running all electronics on a separate battery from the trolling motor. The battery boxes fit nicely in the forward hatch. You'll notice the electronic horn mounted in there as well.




Tomorrow I should be getting a package with my LED docking lights and LED deck lights. Stay tuned!


----------



## starcraft12 (Aug 5, 2014)

That boat's nice, but the truck is kickass!


----------



## jethro (Aug 5, 2014)

I was gonna say... to heck with the thread on the tin... make one on that bad mofo of a truck!


----------



## skyline223 (Aug 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362386#p362386 said:


> jethro » 05 Aug 2014, 12:46[/url]"]I was gonna say... to heck with the thread on the tin... make one on that bad mofo of a truck!



LOL! Well for those who are interested here is a link to the build thread on my '56 Chevy pickup.

https://www.trifive.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81682

Well I just about have the boat finished up! (minus the old Merc)

Yesterday I was able to finish up all of the lighting and get her out on the water.

I installed some generic waterproof LED strips along the gunwale from front to back on both sides. Really lights up the deck at night, and can't be beat for $19. Here's the night view from the front fighting chair.




Finally, I installed some LED docking lights. I got these on Amazon for $38.50 a pair. They are SUPER bright!
Here's a link to them: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G620ZVU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1




No problem finding the shoreline!




The final thing I want to do is add an onboard dual battery charger so that I don't have to continuously take the batteries in and out to charge them.

And with that.. time to start on the restoration of the old Mercury 9.8!


----------



## skyline223 (Aug 6, 2014)

This project is just too fun.. I can't stay away! Hard to believe I've only owned this boat for a week and a half.

I got out and starting the work on my 1961 Mercury 9.8 hp Merc 100.

Before tearing into it, I couldn't help but do some cosmetic work (my favorite).

With a little elbow grease I got the cowling all stripped to bare metal and in fresh paint. I also topped her off with some new decals!

BEFORE




DURING




AFTER


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks great!!! Nice job!


----------



## Timtactical (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice build, that motor cover looks slick. I love the looks of those old motors. Goes good with the truck too.


----------



## skyline223 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you very kindly, gentlemen!!


----------



## skyline223 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just to give a little update on the boat..

I finished the boat portion of the build officially. I got my registration on and now she is ready for public waters.

I also swapped the bulky forward seat post and replaced it with a removable thin seat pole. Looks much better and I like the fact that I can remove it and have a flush deck if needed. Finally I did also install a Minn Kota dual bank onboard battery charger. So nice to just hook the whole boat up to the wall and be done!





The final phase is to get the motor finished up. I spent some time with it a few days ago and got it running quite well! The only issue is that the water pump impeller needs to be replaced. So after spending quite some time to find a NOS replacement, I will be undertaking the task of replacing it.. along with the help of a local vintage Merc expert.

In the mean time I did get the rest of it in some fresh paint.




The whole setup is a hit at the local car cruise in!


----------



## ccm (Aug 26, 2014)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## Ail (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell of a job man, looks great. I like those LEDs a lot.

Where'd you find the interchangeable flag pole/pole light setup?


----------



## skyline223 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks so much guys!



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364472#p364472 said:


> Ail » 26 Aug 2014, 04:59[/url]"]
> Where'd you find the interchangeable flag pole/pole light setup?



I bought the pole/flag combo at my local Academy sports. It is made by SeaSense and just plugs right into a standard stern light socket. Here is is on their site though it looks like it is available from other places on the 'net as well!

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/seasense-telescoping-flagpole-with-12-x-18-american-flag/pid-12925


----------



## Ail (Aug 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364507#p364507 said:


> skyline223 » 26 Aug 2014, 11:12[/url]"]Thanks so much guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice man. Thanks!


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice boat bud!  =D> =D> =D> 

Glad to have another member on here from the Memphis area. Thought I recognized Herb Parsons Lake in one of your pics. Just one piece of advice, I'd get a trailer that fits your boat correctly, especially with the weight of that 10 HP hanging on the back. Bunks should extend to or just a few inches past your transom. Hope to see you out at one of the local lakes if it ever cools off.


----------



## skyline223 (Aug 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364637#p364637 said:


> Ictalurus » 27 Aug 2014, 12:33[/url]"]Just one piece of advice, I'd get a trailer that fits your boat correctly, especially with the weight of that 10 HP hanging on the back. Bunks should extend to or just a few inches past your transom.



I agree, I have been thinking about that as well. What I am planning to do is extend the tongue bar about another two or three feet so that the boat can sit up further on the trailer, allowing the transom to sit on bunks. I have also ordered a transom saver that I plan to install as well.

Hope to also see you out on the water!


----------



## skyline223 (Sep 1, 2014)

We have been getting out and doing as much fishing as possible lately... trying to pull bass out of every nook and cranny of each lake in these hot temps!

Well last night I had a bit of a bad luck moment. While out on the water I noticed that something wasn't right with the floor of the boat. The paint on the interior was wrinkling up everywhere and peeling off in huge chunks. Simultaneously I noticed a vinegar-like stench... 

There was no doubt what it was. The boat was filled with battery acid.

I fought my urge to panic and made my way back to the shore. This was easier said than done giving the fact that it was now completely dark and the water was 1 foot deep at it's deepest point...

Well it sure made for an interesting landing. I ended up having to get out and walk the boat out and pull her up on the shore. That left the boat and myself covered in mud.. and battery acid.. 

Enough with that nightmare. Here is the mistake that I know many of you know all too well.. and now I have "lived and learned".

My overall design of this boat had both my systems battery AND trolling battery to be mounted at the bow underneath the front deck. This made logical sense with my trolling motor in front and my gas motor at the rear. Well since my gas motor is still undergoing a rebuild, I have been using the trolling motor exclusively on the rear... so instead of using a proper tray, I mindlessly placed the trolling battery in the stern storage compartment with no barrier between it and the floor.

SOMEHOW the battery got a large screw stuck in the bottom of its casing, causing it to leak almost all of its acid on the floor of the boat, which ate all of the paint, destroyed my life jackets, portable rod holders, two tackle boxes, a trolling motor extension handle, a a couple other small plastic items.

So... I know it has been preached before, but here is another horror story. So if you are not using a battery box or at least a battery tray, begin to do so immediately.

Second: if you do happen to have battery acid leak in your boat, do not do as I mindlessly did and rinse it out with water. This only spread the issue. Properly neutralize the acid with baking soda and then remove.

Today was spent repainting the floor of the boat. Quite a bit of work involved cleaning up the acid, stripping what was left of the old paint, prepping the aluminum, and applying the new finish. But all in all she came out better in the end.

I used Rustoleum Almond and speckled it with a light gray. Not shooting for a perfect match to the factory sides but close enough to look good.




So now the craft is sporting a new trolling battery and a proper battery tray for it as well.

*Bonus!*

While rummaging through an old box of parts, I came across this Humminbird Matrix 270 that I had completely forgotten about. This unit came off of my Glasspar cabin cruiser, and since she will be getting a newer unit, this 270 will be right at home on the Starcraft. So now I am sporting a sonar for the forward seat position, and rear seat position. Getting closer and closer to a tournament rig every day! :lol:


----------



## Y_J (Sep 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364508#p364508 said:


> Ail » August 26th, 2014, 11:23 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364507#p364507 said:
> ...


Had to bookmark that link myself. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Ail (Sep 2, 2014)

Bummer about the battery, but at least it's taken care of now.


----------



## skyline223 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well my buddy and I are about to take the Starcraft out for her first saltwater expedition. We will be heading to the Destin, FL area to do some redfishing in the bay. I think as long as we choose mild weather days, the little V hull jon should be able to handle the bay without a problem. I just about have my little Mercury running perfect, so I plan to get her rigged up so that we can speed across the bay with ease.

With the idea of putting that heavy motor on the back of the boat for an 8 hour drive, it was time to get the trailer setup correctly.

I have spent the past few days extending the tongue so that the boat sits much farther forward on the trailer, and the transom is sitting on the bunks. I will also install a transom saver bracket before we leave.

In addition to this I have added a spare tire, and some new LED lights. All this together should have this boat and trailer ready for the trip!


----------



## Y_J (Oct 16, 2014)

skyline223 said:


> I have spent the past few days extending the tongue so that the boat sits much farther forward on the trailer, and the transom is sitting on the bunks.


How much did you add to the tongue and how did you go about it? Reason I ask is that I am at the point on my trailer where I'm ready to do the same thing. Turning a jet ski trailer into a boat trailer. :shock:


----------



## ccm (Oct 17, 2014)

Another thing to remember that even with a proper battery box things can still happen. Make sure the battery & battery box are secure with a good ratchet strap. I used one of the cheap straps that came with my box; it broke loose after I hit a large chunk hole while trying to avoid running over some local wildlife. I ended up having to scrub the entire boat out with baking soda. Yet another horror story & way to ruin a $100 battery. Just my 2 cents on this.


----------



## WPS (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice job on the boat!... Looks very nice and you done a great job!

Nice trailer too!... I had to look that up on Northern Tool, I didn't know they sold small boat trailers!


skyline223 said:


> With the idea of putting that heavy motor on the back of the boat for an 8 hour drive, it was time to get the trailer setup correctly.
> 
> I have spent the past few days extending the tongue so that the boat sits much farther forward on the trailer, and the transom is sitting on the bunks.


I noticed the boat hanging off the back of the trailer on another page, and I was going to ask you if you was planning to extend the tongue!

I've done that on a lot of trailers before and it really helps a lot!... Makes it look better too! :mrgreen: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WPS (Oct 17, 2014)

I like the paint job!

What color green is that ?

Thanks!


----------



## skyline223 (Oct 18, 2014)

Y_J said:


> How much did you add to the tongue and how did you go about it? Reason I ask is that I am at the point on my trailer where I'm ready to do the same thing. Turning a jet ski trailer into a boat trailer. :shock:



I added 2-1/2 feet to the tongue. I called a local metal supply shop and asked for a 30" long, 1/4" thick 3x2 steel rectangular tubing. Then I simply butt-welded the piece to the end of my existing tongue and relocated the coupler to the new piece. Pretty easy!



WPS said:


> I like the paint job!
> 
> What color green is that ?
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you! The color is a 1956 Chevrolet color - Ocean Green. Though when my local paintshop mixed it, they put a little too much green in it, so it is sort of a Green-Ocean-Green if you will :roll: 

So today I finally got my little Merc running like a top! I spent a bit of time getting the mixture dialed in and she is ready to hit the water! Now that the transom is sitting on the bunks, the final step in "transom peace of mind" was to add a transom saver. Now she is ready to go on a roadtrip!


----------



## WPS (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply back!

I think the green looks great!... The white stripe looks nice with the green!

Nice job on the motor too!


----------



## alexr1905 (Mar 24, 2016)

I was wondering I'm thinking of doing a deck similar to yours did you notice much change to how it handles in the water with that high of a deck or not to much of a difference


----------

